# Considering Divorce but she is wanting to hang on, forever.



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

I started a thread last week, but just wondering if others have had periods in their marriage where they felt distant, less love for their partner, and in general just thought being divorced (and alone) sounds better than staying in a difficult marriage. 

I am 50 and she is 40, and the main reason our marriage is difficult is because we are a blended family-- her 3 daughters and my daughter and son. 

So many arguments that are just picking up in frequency as we go. I am just feeling over it. She thinks I am just depressed-- and I am-- but I am also having a hard time getting past thoughts that we would be better off apart. She is saying she is not giving up, etc., but I am not really sure why-- we are mostly angry or unhappy at the very least.....


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Also, meant to ask at the end of the first graph, if anyone felt like I do but then somehow got their loving feelings toward their spouse back?


----------



## cdjy1234 (Jul 30, 2021)

I am going through similar right now where I think I am better off alone and apart. Tired of being unhappy and having an unhappy spouse. Wondering if anyone was able to get that connection back after hitting this point myself.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What are the issues that cause the problems? How long have you been married?
Marriage isn't always about rainbows and sunshine, sometimes it takes grit and determination to get through hard times. 
Have you tried MC?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Counselling is a good idea. As well as the MC that @Diana7 suggested, would family counselling also be something that you could consider?


----------

